# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Eλληνίς [Fogota, Ellinis, Chedabucto]

## Nicholas Peppas

The _Ellinis_ passenger ship of _Achaiki Atmoploia_ of _Morphy, Crowe and Stevens_ was built by Dundee SB of Scotland as the British passenger/cargo ship _Fogota_ in 1910.  She had 411 tons, a length of 44.3 m and a width of 7.5 m. She was rather small....

More about _Achaiki Atmoploia_ of _Morphy, Crowe and Stevens_ can be found here http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=82080

Here is her Miramar entry




> IDNo:     1127785         Year:     1910
> Name:     FOGOTA         Launch Date:     10.5.10
> Type:     Passenger/cargo     Date of completion:     6.10
> Flag:     GBR         Keel:     
> Tons:     411         Link:     1552
> DWT:             Yard No:     217
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     44.3         Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     7.5         Builder:     Dundee SB
> ...






> Name           Tons       Change       Registered Owner      
> FOGOTA         411     1910    Holmwood & Holmwood     
> ELLINIS         411     1920     W.Morphy & Son etc     
> CHEDABUCTO     411     1922    G.S.Campbell & Co



As *Fogota* she was used in the Labrador trade in Canada. Here is a typical schedule she was doing in the early 1910s




> SOUTH COAST SERVICE. 
> The s.s. Fogota performs this service, leaving Placentia, and will call at the. 
> following named places:--Marystown, Burin, St. Lawrence, Fortune, Grand 
> Bank, Belleoram, St. Jacques, English Harbor (alternate with Hermitage), 
> Harbor Breton, Pass Island, Hermitage (alternate with English Harbor West), 
> GauItois, Pushthrough, Rencontre (alternate with Grand Bruit), Francois, 
> Cape LaHune, Ramea, Burgeo, Grand Bruit (alternate with Rencontre), La 
> Poile, Rose Blanch, Burnt Island, Channel, Port aux Basques. 
> lIails close at 7.30 a.m. on day of despatch, usually Wednesdays.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

As *Ellinis*, the ship had a short but very active Greek career in .... just one route! See below her ads on October 15, November 2, November 9 and December 2, 1919 as well as on April 28, 1920

19191015c Ellinis.jpg19191102 Ellinis.jpg
19191109 Ellinis.jpg19191202 Ellinis.jpg19200428a Ellinis.jpg

A small photo of what I believe is _Ellinis_, although I am not 100% sure.

Old Greek ship.jpg

Here is a reference as to what happened to *Ellinis* in 1921 (although surprisingly her name is not mentioned)




> The Halifax & Canso Steamship Co., of which G. S. Campbell & Co., Halifax, N.S., are managers, has bought the s.s. Fogota in England, and is transferring her to the Canadian register under the name Chedabucto. She was owned by J. Crosby & Co., St. John's, Nfld., and has been operated in the Newfoundland coastal trade for some years. She is taking the place of the company's s.s. Scotia, which was destroyed by fire Aug. 26, 1921. She was built at Dundee, Scotland, in 1910, and has a steel hull of the following dimensions,— length 145.2 ft., breadth 24.5 ft., depth 9.7 and 10.6 ft.; tonnage, 411 gross, 238 net, 420/438 dead- weight. She is classed 100A at Lloyds and has one deck and a shelter deck and two holds. She is equipped with electric light throughout, and has accommodation for 40 first class passengers, and approximately 2,800 barrels. Her propelling machinery consists of compound engines, with cylinders 18 and 40 in. diar. by 27 in. stroke, supplied with steam by a single ended boiler at 130 lb. a sq. in. working pressure.


Source: http://www.archive.org/stream/canadi...muoft_djvu.txt

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _Ελληνις_ βρισκοταν στον ελληνικο χωρο για πολυ λιγο. Εδω μια απο τις πρωτες ανακοινωσεις του πλοιου (12 Μαιου 1921) στην αγονη γραμμη Αιτωλοακαρνανιας, Ηπειρου και Αγιων Σαραντα

19200512 Ellinis.jpg

Πουληθηκε το 1921 σε ανθρωπους απο την Νεα Σκωτια και ξαναγυρισε στοις αγριες θαλασσες του Λαμπραντορ.

Ellinis.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> A small photo of what I believe is _Ellinis_, although I am not 100% sure.
> 
> Old Greek ship.jpg


Τελικά το παραπάνω εικονιζόμενο δεν είναι το ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ αλλά κάποιο άλλο πλοίο, πιθανώς παλιότερο. 
Και το λέω συγκρίνοντας το με τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες του ως Καναδικού CHEDABUCTO.

Μια όπου αναφέρεται οτι ταξίδευε από το Guysborough της ΒΑ Νova Scotia στο Halifax. 
elinis as_chedabucto.jpg
πηγή

Και άλλη μια στο Guysborough γύρω στο 1930 (είναι το μεσαίο σκάφος)
elinis as_chedabucto c1930.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τελικά το παραπάνω εικονιζόμενο δεν είναι το ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ αλλά κάποιο άλλο πλοίο, πιθανώς παλιότερο. 
> Και το λέω συγκρίνοντας το με τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες του ως Καναδικού CHEDABUCTO.
> 
> Μια όπου αναφέρεται οτι ταξίδευε από το Guysborough της ΒΑ Νova Scotia στο Halifax. 
> elinis as_chedabucto.jpg
> πηγή
> 
> Και άλλη μια στο Guysborough γύρω στο 1930 (είναι το μεσαίο σκάφος)
> elinis as_chedabucto c1930.jpg
> πηγή


Πολυ ωραια. Την εβλεπα αυτη την φωτογραφια προσφατα και ειχα αμφιβολιες και εγω γιατι δεν εμοιαζε για πλοιο κρυων κλιματων

----------


## Ellinis

Στα Καναδικά αρχεία υπάρχει και φωτογραφία του ως FOGOTA. 
Με αυτό το όνομα το πλοίο χρησίμευσε πριν έρθει στην Ελλάδα κυρίως στο κυνήγι της φώκιας και περιστασιακά ταξίδευε ως ακτοπλοϊκό.
Σχετικά από το βιβλίο "The Ice Hunters" :

fogota.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Τελικά το παραπάνω εικονιζόμενο δεν είναι το ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ αλλά κάποιο άλλο πλοίο, πιθανώς παλιότερο. 
> Και το λέω συγκρίνοντας το με τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες του ως Καναδικού CHEDABUCTO.
> 
> Μια όπου αναφέρεται οτι ταξίδευε από το Guysborough της ΒΑ Νova Scotia στο Halifax. 
> elinis as_chedabucto.jpg
> πηγή


Η ίδια φωτογραφία του Chedabucto από άλλη πηγή και με άλλη ανάλυση

Chedabucto-01.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...C/index15.html

----------

